# Good evening from Germany



## Ginger (Jun 8, 2004)

Hello @all!

Here's the next one from Germany.  
I live not far away from Hamburg, just about 10 Km.

My first cat "Tiger" died in 2001 after spending 10 great years with me. (She came to me in the age of 9 weeks)

It was so cruel so I actual decided never having a cat again.

But a few months later I felt that I missed something in my life.
My sensible husband noticed everything and on my next birthday he told me: "I'll be back in a few minutes"
When he came back, he said: "Come out of the bathroom, here's somebody who wants to wish you Happy Birthday"
I opened the door and a 6 month old cat came immediately to me and wanted to be crowled.
It was simply great!
Now she is 3 years old and I hope she will be so healthy and funny for many years more.

This is my rainbow cat "Tiger"









And that's Ginger









I hope you can understand my little story :wink: 

Greetings from Germany
Anja[/b]


----------



## Aonir (Aug 18, 2003)

Welcome to Cat Forum!


----------



## Annissa (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum, Ginger.


----------



## Padunk (Oct 20, 2003)

Willkommen! :wink: 

Your cat is adorable, hopefully we can get some more pictures in the near future.


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Welcome to the forum! Thanks for sharing the beautiful photos.


----------



## Bean (Mar 10, 2003)

That a really cool looking cat! It looks like white cat with a tabby mask on, trying to fool the other cats.


----------



## Mike (Jan 27, 2004)

Hello and welcome! I appreciated reading your story and also seeing the pictures.

Peace,
Mike


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Cute cats! I love how you did that first picture, making the cat clear. :lol:


----------



## CatAholic (May 19, 2004)

Your pictures are just beautiful!  Welcome and look forward to hearing from you more on the forum!


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

Welcome to the forum! I love the pics! Thank You for sharing.


----------

